# juste "pour de rire"



## sofizabel (4 Février 2016)

mon copain et moi possédons deux PowerMac (7600 et 9600) sous OS 8.6. en état de marche.
pour la bureautique, c'est sans problème. pire; nous utilisons encore Claris !
et vous savez quoi ? c'était bien mieux, et bien plus simple que les usines à gaz de microsoft.
c'était le temps du Mac; pas celui d'Apple.
si seulement "l'autre" Steve revenait…
"l'esprit Mac", c'était quelque chose de vraiment différent.
c'était juste un moment de nostalgie.


----------



## Franz59 (5 Février 2016)

Hélas...
Ca va être difficile d'y connecter un smartphone ou même de trouver des accessoires encore compatibles... (imprimante, scanner, etc...).
Je regrette également Mac OS 8/9 qui était bien plus rapide que toutes les versions d'OS X et qui, contrairement aux idées reçues, ne plantait que très rarement (et encore en bidouillant avec Resedit...)


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2016)

Certes ! J'aime bien relancer un OS 9 de temps en temps sur un Cube , c'est vrai que c'est rapide !

Et après peut-être que je faisais les choses proprement, mais je n'ai pas planté tant que ça mes OS classiques ... plus qu'OS X oui, mais rien de monstrueux !


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2016)

Ouais, bof…
Perso, je suis passé de 9.2.2 qui chez moi plantait quand même pas mal, directement à Panther. Ben j'ai en gardé un très, très bon souvenir…
Faut dire que je trimballais des tonnes de trucs dans tout le dossier système, certains datant du System 7 .
Heureusement qu'est apparu "Conflict Catcher"


----------



## matacao (6 Février 2016)

J'utilise toujours mon PM 9600 hyperboosté (1Go de RAM, Sonnet Crescendo G4 1Ghz, ports USB...) sous OS 9 pour faire le lien entre mes anciennes et mes nouvelles machines. C'est un pur bonheur !


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2016)

matacao a dit:


> J'utilise toujours mon PM 9600 hyperboosté (1Go de RAM, Sonnet Crescendo G4 1Ghz, ports USB...) sous OS 9 pour faire le lien entre mes anciennes et mes nouvelles machines. C'est un pur bonheur !


Waouh ! La config de fou…

Chez moi c'est le StarMax qui fait le pont en 9.1.
Boosté aussi à la carte Sonnet Crescendo L2 G3@400MHz et le taquet de Ram : 160Mo + une vrai carte vidéo, de l'Usb1 et de l'Ethernet en plus du réseau Local Talk pour les vieux.


----------



## matacao (7 Février 2016)

Pas mal aussi comme config !

J'ai aussi changé la carte video sur mon PM 9600, il me manque plus que de passer les disques dur en ultrawide SCSI. Je met actuellement 10 secondes au boot sous OS 9.


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Waouh ! La config de fou…
> 
> Chez moi c'est le StarMax qui fait le pont en 9.1.
> Boosté aussi à la carte Sonnet Crescendo L2 G3@400MHz et le taquet de Ram : 160Mo + une vrai carte vidéo, de l'Usb1 et de l'Ethernet en plus du réseau Local Talk pour les vieux.



Ha, tu me fais regretter cette bonne vieille machine. Mon Starmax 4000 aussi avait un G3, plus carte Ethernet, carte Wired4DVD (mpeg2), carte 3DFx 4500, lecteur SCSI Pioneer Interne avec la nappe de dérivation, deux DD IDE interne, 144 Mo de RAM ... on pouvait pas faire beaucoup plus. Mais j'imagine que le proprio suivant n'a pas du le garder ...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (31 Août 2016)

Ce n'est quand même pas vrai, OS8 et 9 étaient assez plantogènes, pas seulement à cause du système, mais par le fait qu'ils n'étaient pas vraiment multitâches, donc une application qui plantait arrêtait tout.


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2016)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Ce n'est quand même pas vrai, OS8 et 9 étaient assez plantogènes, pas seulement à cause du système, mais par le fait qu'ils n'étaient pas vraiment multitâches, donc une application qui plantait arrêtait tout.


Il y a 6 mois, je disais que chez moi 9.2.2 plantais pas mal…
Bon, faut dire que c'était un 9.1 travesti en 9.2.2. Le Starmax m'acceptant pas plus de 9.1


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Ce n'est quand même pas vrai, OS8 et 9 étaient assez plantogènes, pas seulement à cause du système, mais par le fait qu'ils n'étaient pas vraiment multitâches, donc une application qui plantait arrêtait tout.



Rien à voir avec le multi-tâche mais avec la protection de la mémoire. Une appli mal développée pouvoir écraser un espace mémoire utilisé par une autre appli. Mais bon une fois que tu t'étais fait une bonne compil d'appli/version fiable, ça roulait. Je plantais plus souvent sous Windows ...


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2016)

pouvait écraser ... pardon


----------

